# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  My first cycle ever! 500mg test enanthate a week. 6'4 265 pounds of muscle!

## Firstcycle

Hey all, I actually started two weeks ago and will try to get as much information in here as possible.

Been lifting just under 5 years. I concentrate on Brazilian JiuJitsu, but want to "bulk up" while I can then focus on bjj.

My best lifts of all time are 305 pound bench press.

255x3 incline bench press.

485 pound deadlift(back problems)

350x5 box squat on smith machine, never had access to free weight squat, but now I do.  :Smilie: 

2-20-2011 was my first shot(left glute). Weighed in 252 pounds @ 6'4/6'5(depending on day). 16-17% body fat. 24 years young. I will be doing 500mg for 10 weeks, wait two weeks, then begain nolvadex at 40 40 20 10 or a similar fashion. Nolva is on hand already.

Starting lifts for this log are 225x3 box squat(very easy, working on form hehe) and 270x3 flat bench press.

2-24-2011 second shot(r g)

2-28-2011 third shot(l g)

3-4-2011 fourth shot(r g)

I am following Joe Defranco's WS4SB 3.

I;ve had some rotator cuff problems, slight elbow pain, and lower back problems. But 95% of the time I am pain free. Been working on pressing form and more prehab RC work to help with the rotator cuff.

High protein diet. 6-7 meals a day. Carbs throughout day and surrounding workouts. Fat intake at night and throughout day. Getting 5k calories on workout days and 3500 or so on off days. will bump up as cycle progresses.

I take 6 fish oil, 2 multis, glucosamine, and calcium supps every day.

9 hours of sleep a night, I try to abstain from sex night before/day of lifting and do it after lifting.

PCT will be nolvadex for 6 weeks with a dosage ED of 40, 40, 20, 20, 10, 10.

----------


## Firstcycle

3-4-2011

3 sets bench for reps. I am horrible with endurance in the higher rep scheme.

175x18 175 x 16 175 x16

chinups. bw+5x8 +5x8 x8

face pulls high pulley. 140x12 150x12 150x12 160x10

db military press no belt standing 65'sx9 70x8 70x10

hammer curls 65x8 70x7

"can opener" for rotator cuff(basically bent over db laterals) 25x15 25x15 30x12

rope tri pushdowns 190x10 200x9 210x8

----------


## Firstcycle

3-5 ME LOWER

box squat slightly below parallel. 45x8 135x5 185x1 205x1. working sets 225x5 240x4. Next weeks goals are 250x4 and 265x3. Trying to add 20 pounds a week to this.

high bench stepups 45'sx7 45's 7

natural glute ham raises. 3x10

standing pulldowns 140x20 150x15 160x15

bb wrist curls pronated full rom 155X15 185X12 185X15

Weighed in at 264 on 3-6. Still look same leanness.

----------


## Firstcycle

Tomorrow is ME UPPER day. Going for 275x3 on bench then hopefully 290x3 if the 275 goes up quickly. I hope the shoulder and elbow feel good. Tucking elbows and bringing to below nipple for first time so I hope form is good.

----------


## Firstcycle

3-6

Did my first self injection! Hit the quad and it went great! Next will be 3-10 and hope my buddy gets my glute for me, if not I will do my right quad!

Heading to bed to get 9 hours of sleep. Just had 6 egg and cheese omelette with apple!

Tomorrow I am going to destroy the 290x3 barbell bench tomorrow!


PS. anyone ever ran west side for skinny bastards? advice?

----------


## eljay

nice log bro. ill be keeping my eye on it. good luck

----------


## Firstcycle

> nice log bro. ill be keeping my eye on it. good luck


Thank you eljay! It means a lot! I had a great day today!

----------


## Firstcycle

Weighed in at 266 today!

Breakfast was apple, banana, brocoli, oatmeal whole milk with protein powder, cereal whole milk with protein powder. Before workout took creatine in a juice drink and caffeine pill. Shake during and after workout.

Post workout pork chops, potatoes, mac n cheese, 2 glasses chocolate milk, and a cinnamon roll.

3 more meals left!

Aiming for 5-5.2k calories today.



WORKOUT

Bench press. Been working on tucking elbows and going below nipple level.

85x10 150x5 230x2 275x2(flew up) 295x2(yes! awesome! paused first rep too) 280x2(was exhausted by now)

2 sets of reps flat db bench. 75x16.9(almost got 17) and 80x14

bent bb row 275x6 285x6 290x6(felt awesome!)

rear delt chest supported fly. 35x12 45x10 45x10

smith bb shrug bar + 300x15 + 360x15

rotator cuff internal rotation seated on cables 50x12 60x10 70x10

bb curl 155x8(felt exhausted so switched to cables with metal bar) 150x+170x2 150x8

Went on to play 30 mins of racquetball postworkout for cardio.


I definitely need to work on bottom portion of bench. I'm debating doing incline next week or doing another week of flat bench. What you guys think? This was 3rd week of flat. Maybe do 300x2 and 315x1 next week? or do 2 weeks of incline/2 board? What do you guys think? I'm also going to do ultra wide grip bench for 3x8 next week instead of the db bench. I feel barbell movements help a lot more.

----------


## Firstcycle

Possibly I'll try flat bench again, and if it feels heavy, switch to incline? Is this a sound idea?

----------


## Firstcycle

AT work so this will be brief. Weighing in around 270 today. Feeling bloated and nipples hurting but hopefully it's from all the running with a wet t-shirt(sweat soaked it was dripping out) that caused it. If still hurting I may try an anti-e

Tomorrow is Dynamic effort lower body day.

EDIT, was just chafing, no gyno  :Big Grin:

----------


## Firstcycle

DE lower body day.

box jumps. did 4 sets. last set I hit a 2 inch PR. switching to new DE exercise next week.

bulgarian split squat(these suck) 40sx8 45sx6

pull throughs 180x10 190x10

situps on stability ball weight behind head 45x20.

----------


## Firstcycle

3-10.

Looking a little leaner today. Weighing in at 270 pounds, that's 18 pounds in 18 days  :Big Grin: 

6th shot was in left glute on 3-10-2011.

----------


## Firstcycle

Tomorrow is RE/DE upper body. I'm switching db for reps for wide grip bb for 3x8-10 and also adding in speed bench 8x3 with maybe one set a little heavier at the end.

----------


## MACHINE5150

good stuff man.. it should really start kicking in during week 4 or so..

----------


## Firstcycle

6 days ago about 265-266 pounds. sorry for quality. Will get better pics as log goes on.

----------


## MACHINE5150

^^Haha hope so.. that's what the world looks like to me after 30 shots of whiskey

----------


## blastedlooger

I can't believe you gained 18 pounds in roughly the first two weeks.

----------


## vishus

> ^^Haha hope so.. that's what the world looks like to me after 30 shots of whiskey


LOL!!! i was thinking the same thing bro

----------


## FireGuy

> I can't believe you gained 18 pounds in roughly the first two weeks.


Pork chops, mac and cheese, chocolate milk, and a cinammon roll meal will do that to a guy.

----------


## blastedlooger

> Pork chops, mac and cheese, chocolate milk, and a cinammon roll meal will do that to a guy.


Are you saying he is gaining crap weight? My diet has been fairly clean aside from the week chipotle had a buy one get one free deal. Chipotle isn't really that dirty either if you get the bowls. I might want to switch up my diet for the remainder of my cycle.

----------


## Firstcycle

> good stuff man.. it should really start kicking in during week 4 or so..


 You think so? I hope so! I'm excited!



> ^^Haha hope so.. that's what the world looks like to me after 30 shots of whiskey


 Lmao, that's hilarious.



> I can't believe you gained 18 pounds in roughly the first two weeks.


 I'd say a good deal of it is water weight, but the leanness is about the same so I'm happy  :Big Grin: 



> LOL!!! i was thinking the same thing bro


 Thanks for stopping by  :Smilie: 



> Pork chops, mac and cheese, chocolate milk, and a cinammon roll meal will do that to a guy.


 80-90% of my meals are clean, the other 10-20% are "dirty" and typically post workout. I couldn't handle pure cleanliness in my calories. Thanks for stopping by. 

My philosophy is the macros are more important than the actual food.

----------


## Firstcycle

3-11-2011

DYNAMIC EFFORT UPPER BODY/RE UPPER

Switched from db for reps to barbell for speed and ultra wide barbell for 3x8-10

DE BENCH 8x3 170. Flew up quickly, definitely under 3 second sets. What weight should I use next week? 180?

ultra wide grip bench press. First set had my index on the outer ring, but this led to shoulder pain. I did last 2 sets with middle finger on the rings.

185x10 paused, 195x9 paused, 205x9 paused. I pause on the bottom and lower slowly, explode to top.

chinups bodyweight(272)+10x8 +10x8 bwx9

face pulls medium height pulley cable 170x10 180x10

db military press standing 75x10 80x8

hammer curls 70sx10(strict form) 80sx8(not strict) grip gave out on these.

rope tri pushdown 210x10 230x8

"can opener" rotator cuff 30sx15 35x12

80 minute workout. Weight felt great.

Tomorrow is max effort lower body. Continuing paused box squats. Going for 250x4, 260x3 and 265x3 trying to add 15-25 pounds a week until form breaks down then slow progression. Will also do 3x10 natural GHR. I'm hoping to hit mid 300s before slowing down, and hopefully 405 before stalling.

----------


## FireGuy

> You think so? I hope so! I'm excited!
> 
> Lmao, that's hilarious.
> 
> I'd say a good deal of it is water weight, but the leanness is about the same so I'm happy 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by 
> 
> 80-90% of my meals are clean, the other 10-20% are "dirty" and typically post workout. I couldn't handle pure cleanliness in my calories. Thanks for stopping by. 
> ...


There is actually some truth to that statement, you can stay in fairly decent condition just by keeping your calories at the right level regardless of the source. That said, are you implying you took into account the macro profiles of Pork Chops, Mac and Cheese, Chocolate Milk and a Cinnamon Roll and it fit into your daily allotment?

----------


## Firstcycle

I need to increase protein intake!

Yesterday's ME lower body went amazing. 

Tomorrow is ME Upper body. Going for 320 pounds bench, then switching to incline or 2 board...hmm what do you guys think?

Ok, sleep then protein! Did 7th shot in left quad. 3-13-2011.

Will weigh myself tomorrow. I actually went from 272 bloated to 268 and looking a bit leaner.
I need to smash the weight up!

----------


## Firstcycle

> There is actually some truth to that statement, you can stay in fairly decent condition just by keeping your calories at the right level regardless of the source. That said, are you implying you took into account the macro profiles of Pork Chops, Mac and Cheese, Chocolate Milk and a Cinnamon Roll and it fit into your daily allotment?


Is there anything wrong with porkchops? The serving size I had was roughly 40g protein and 300-320 calories. I monitor total calories, total protein, and make sure carbs are around activity levels and fat around bed/non activity. I hope this is a good answer, but I apologize if it is not! Thank you so much for posting in here fireguy, it means a lot  :Big Grin:

----------


## SlimJoe

Good luck

----------


## FireGuy

> Is there anything wrong with porkchops? The serving size I had was roughly 40g protein and 300-320 calories. I monitor total calories, total protein, and make sure carbs are around activity levels and fat around bed/non activity. I hope this is a good answer, but I apologize if it is not! Thank you so much for posting in here fireguy, it means a lot


It wasnt so much the pork chops as it was the other three things added in. I bet if we were to add the macros of that meal we would have over 50 grams of fat, over 100 grams of carbs of which 50 grams of those were simple sugars. High fat plus loads of simple sugars equal expanding waistline. 

I really didnt intend to turn your log into a diet thread. We all have our own goals and they should be respected. My point is when on cycle too many guys get infatuated with weight gain end up putting on way more bodyfat than intended. They see the scale moving north and convince themselves it's "mostly muscle" or they are "just holding water due to the test". In reality it's usually lots of excess bodyfat that ends up taking excessive dieting to burn off afterwards which leads to loss of hard earned muscle.

----------


## Firstcycle

> It wasnt so much the pork chops as it was the other three things added in. I bet if we were to add the macros of that meal we would have over 50 grams of fat, over 100 grams of carbs of which 50 grams of those were simple sugars. High fat plus loads of simple sugars equal expanding waistline. 
> 
> I really didnt intend to turn your log into a diet thread. We all have our own goals and they should be respected. My point is when on cycle too many guys get infatuated with weight gain end up putting on way more bodyfat than intended. They see the scale moving north and convince themselves it's "mostly muscle" or they are "just holding water due to the test". In reality it's usually lots of excess bodyfat that ends up taking excessive dieting to burn off afterwards which leads to loss of hard earned muscle.


Interesting. I am always up for diet discussion! Would you recommend the carbs come from oatmeal and such instead? Or rather I just take out the fat intake of that meal?

----------


## Firstcycle

saturday 3-12 ME lower body

paused box squats below parallel 135x5 205x2 230x1 for warmups then 260x3 and 265x3 for working sets. flew up quite quickly. going for 280x3 285x3 next week.

bench stepups 50s x6 x6

natural glute ham raise. bodyweight plus 2.5's in hands for 3 reps unassisted then bodyweight for unassisted/assisted 7...total 10 reps. 3 sets of 10 on these.

standing pulldown 160x20 170x15 170x15

wrist curls prnoated full ROM 185x15 205x12 205x8(grip gave out here)

all in all great workout. about 40 minutes or so. hit a buffet up afterwards for high protein  :Smilie:

----------


## Firstcycle

3-14 MAX EFFORT UPPER BODY

well a few notes. I stalled on flat bench. going for incline or 2board flat next week. possibly close grip...but incline is leading in my thoughts. what do you guys recommend? weighed in at 274 today...didn't look quite as bloated but maybe I'm just getting used to it? i had to wait about 30 minutes for the bench(mondays suck) so that could have kicked me out of groove but probably just b/c i went 4 weeks in a row with same ME exercise. I need to start rotating every 2-3 weeks.

flat bench 150x5 230x2 230x2
280x2(flew up fast) 320x1(failed off chest but locked out easily)

floor press db 80x15 80x15

tbar row 3platesx10 4platesx9 4p+25x8 4p+35x9(probably going for 5p+10x8 next week)

seated power clean 25x10 25x9 25x9 25x9

bb shrugs 315x15 335x12 365x9

zottman curls 50x8 50x8 50x8.

aside from the bench, it was a great workout. I am still stalling on bottom so working on dynamic work, wide grip paused, and floor pressing. does incline next week sound good to you guys? my incline 5 weeks ago was 255x3. maybe go for 260x3 and 275x1?

I don't feel as bloated but who knows. any advice guys?

----------


## Bigd89

You weigh 275 lbs and can only bench 320?

----------


## Firstcycle

> You weigh 275 lbs and can only bench 320?


What do you mean by only?

----------


## oldnsedentary

He means that is not a lot for such a big guy. I could bench more than that weighing 185-190 pounds (although I am 4 inches shorter than you). What is your bodfat %?

----------


## Firstcycle

> He means that is not a lot for such a big guy. I could bench more than that weighing 185-190 pounds (although I am 4 inches shorter than you). What is your bodfat %?


He's starting to piss me off. he comes to the log and the only thing he says is negative.

I haven't had bf% checked in about a month, I'm guessing 18-19 now. I apologize that I am 6'5, have bad rotator cuffs, and have brazilian jiujitsu as my priority. But, damn it, I'm trying to get stronger.

----------


## FireGuy

At 6'4-6'5 you are not exactly built for heavy bench presses and 320lbs is still very respectable. Unless you are a powerlifter who cares what you bench. I have never benched over 300lbs in my life yet my chest is probably my best developed bodypart.

----------


## Bigd89

> He's starting to piss me off. he comes to the log and the only thing he says is negative.
> 
> I haven't had bf% checked in about a month, I'm guessing 18-19 now. I apologize that I am 6'5, have bad rotator cuffs, and have brazilian jiujitsu as my priority. But, damn it, I'm trying to get stronger.


Roid rage ? Lol. I apologize, I just figured for nearly a 300lb man you could put up some bigger numbers. Im in the mood to brawl anyways

----------


## oldnsedentary

> He's starting to piss me off. he comes to the log and the only thing he says is negative.
> 
> I haven't had bf% checked in about a month, I'm guessing 18-19 now. I apologize that I am 6'5, have bad rotator cuffs, and have brazilian jiujitsu as my priority. But, damn it, I'm trying to get stronger.


 Well, I would not want to climb in the ring with you! Sucks about the rotator cuffs. Your other lifts look pretty strong.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

any final pics?

----------


## Firstcycle

> any final pics?


Thank you for stopping by! Will update tonight!

Actually, this is a current log. Final pics will be in about 5-6 weeks  :Big Grin:  Perhaps longer if I monitor my cut. Started at 6'4/6'5 and 252 pounds about 16-17 percent bodyfat.

At the moment I am 276(some bloat) and maybe 18percent bodyfat?

----------


## vishus

> At 6'4-6'5 you are not exactly built for heavy bench presses and 320lbs is still very respectable. Unless you are a powerlifter who cares what you bench. I have never benched over 300lbs in my life yet my chest is probably my best developed bodypart.


im the same way, i havent done flat bench for over 2 years. i see plenty of guys saying they can bench all this weight and watch em let it bounce off their chest...pussies

----------


## Firstcycle

3-17-2011 8th shot, right glute.

on 3-17 I did dynamic lower. seated box squats, romanian deadlifts(top set) 265x8 and hyperextensions with 40 dumbellx10.

3-18 dynamic upper.

180 for 8 sets of 3.

ultra wide grip bench middle finger/index on ring. These used to kill my shoulders but with new form they feel great! I did 195x10 210x9 and 220x9(rep pr on these)

lat pulldowns 17x10 18x9 18x9 19x8

"scare crows" 35x8 35x10 35x10

db front raise controlled 40x8 40x9 40x10

1/2 dips(triceps) bodyweight 276+25x10 +35x8 +45x8

ez bar curls 85x10 105x9 115x8(these felt extremely light, just getting feel down)

1 arm shrugs 125x12 145x12.

----------


## Firstcycle

Tomorrow is max effort lower body.

I am going for 260x3, 270x3, and 285x3 paused box squats.

Then I will do good mornings for the first time in about a year. Going to try 185x10 and go from there for other sets.

Front lunges starting with 45 pound dumbells.

Grip and abs as well. Aiming for 300g of protein and 4,000 calories or so.

----------


## Bigd89

I read box squats are bad for your spine, hundreds of pounds slamming down on a box doesn't sound healthy

----------


## Bigd89

That could be said about other exercises as well..

----------


## cyounger100

> What do you mean by only?


think he is just saying you are only benching a lil bit over your weight how long have you been training etc..

----------


## Firstcycle

9th shot 3-20-2011 right quad. Bottle actually empty now. Switching to 2nd. Went in a little tough, perhaps I was slightly low towards the knee? But little blood and no pain currently.



Hello everyone!

The last two days I've lowered calories to about 3,000-3,200 a week, I know that in a few weeks I'll be needing the higher calories so until then I will maintain what I have while increasing strength. I noticed the "bloat" went down tremendously and I look as lean as I did pre cycle, while at 268 pounds now(16 pounds up).

3-19 ME lower body

box squats 135x5 and 205x2 without box. 235x1 with box

260x2 and 270x1 were my heavier sets then final working set of 285x3 paused box squat. Flew up quickly. Going for 305x3 next week on these.

front lunges were brutal, need to work on balance. 40sx8 45sx6 45sx6. Will do 50s next week

good mornings were tough as well and didn't want to kill my back so I went a little lighter on these. 165x8 165x8 175x8. I do a small bend in knees then stick butt out until upper back parallel to ground. perhaps 185x10 and 195x8 195x8 next week on these.

grip bb reverse curl. 65x12 65x12 75x10. going for 85-95 pounds next week on these.

abs were cable oblique crunches. 160x12 180x10 190x10.

Great workout. looking leaner while maintaining weight. Will continue bulk in a few days, just monitoring bloat/bodyfat so that I do not end up like a muffin!

Tomorrow is max effort upper body. Previous max was 255x3 incline bench. Any idea on what numbers I should go for? I'm thinking 260x3 270x2 and 285x1.

----------


## Firstcycle

> think he is just saying you are only benching a lil bit over your weight how long have you been training etc..


Been training 4.5 years. Had always had rotator cuff problems. Every time I get up to 300 I have problems. I see plenty of guys in the gym doing 350 but bouncing. I see them need a spotter with 275, it's pathetic!

I could bounce 375 IMO. But I'd rather do a controlled 315, most ppl I see at gym that do a lot don't look like it and in fact suck at other lifts when they use decent form!

----------


## Firstcycle

Also, me doing 300 pounds is more far more "work" than a 5'6 guy doing 400 pounds. My ROM is double that of most ppl I see lift, even the guys approaching 6 foot.(long arms)

----------


## Firstcycle

Is .25 mg of Arimidex /anastrozole e3d enough to help with e2 related bloat?

----------


## Firstcycle

Hey guys, in two weeks I'm going to do board presses as ME lift. Being 6'4/6'5, would a 2 board be sufficient or should I do a 3 board?

The normal template calls for 2 board, but a 2 board still puts my elbows below 90 degrees and I was thinking a 3 board.

----------


## FireGuy

What is a board press?

----------


## Firstcycle

3-21 MAX EFFORT UPPER BODY.

A few things about today...I've cut calories down the last 3 days, but weighed in at 280 today at the gym. Crazy. I don't look any fatter nor more bloated, actually thought I was a bit more vascular. Workout was 90 minutes today.

Incline barbell bench 45 degree angle. 95x10 135x5 185x3 225x1

260x2 flew up quickly. 275x1 was fairly quickly as well. 285 x1 had trouble at midpoint, but locked it out! whoohooo! Going for 295x1 next week, still need to work on bar speed and midpoint of bench.

db floor press for reps 80sx17 80sx18

tbar row bar + 4platesx10 4p+25x9 4p+35x8 5p+5x10

seated power clean 30x10 30x10 30x10 35x8

bb shrug 325x14 355x12 395x10

zottman curl 55x9 60x7(felt dead so only did 2 sets)

high pulley chest flys, upright position. 60x15 70x14 80x15.

Did not do additional tricep work as I was exhausted.

Tomorrow is dynamic effort lower body. Getting 6 meals in today, 2 with protein powder, 4 with whole foods.

----------


## Firstcycle

> What is a board press?


Salutations, FireGuy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsM6hbtxoz4

A board press is a board 1.5 inches thick that is stacked with other boards to change the range of motion of the bench press. This is useful for pausing at sticking points and working lockout strength.

----------


## FireGuy

Being the bottom third of the movement is where the most chest stimulation occurs why would you want to do this?

----------


## CMB

> Being the bottom third of the movement is where the most chest stimulation occurs why would you want to do this?


I've done these before in football, however that was back in highschool. I'm wondering the same thing?

----------


## Firstcycle

> Being the bottom third of the movement is where the most chest stimulation occurs why would you want to do this?





> I've done these before in football, however that was back in highschool. I'm wondering the same thing?


Hey guys, I appreciate the interest a lot!

For me, the first two inches are mostly shoulder/shoulder stretch, then chest/shoulder then finally triceps. It'll only put me up about 3 inches if I use a two board, this way I can work on stretch reflex/starting strength from my weak spot. I hope this makes a bit of sense?

I'll be working on exploding from my sticking point, increasing strength there.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> grip bb reverse curl. 65x12 65x12 75x10. going for 85-95 pounds next week on these.


 I do not know why, but it is really hard to increase the weight on reverse curls.

----------


## warlord_wang

> im the same way, i havent done flat bench for over 2 years. i see plenty of guys saying they can bench all this weight and watch em let it bounce off their chest...pussies


 yea same here i gave up on flat benching all incline for me and yea half of those guys have shitty form and bounce more then a black chicks ass on bet  :Haha:

----------


## warlord_wang

> Also, me doing 300 pounds is more far more "work" than a 5'6 guy doing 400 pounds. My ROM is double that of most ppl I see lift, even the guys approaching 6 foot.(long arms)


 yea I feel your pain man I'm 6'3 short guys have it easy when it comes to benching -_-

----------


## Firstcycle

3-22-2011

Today I was very pressed for time with work, I had to cut the workout short. Still, spent a good 30 minutes in there, which isn't far off from a typical dynamic lower body day for me.

I did 8 sets of seated box jumps, up to about a 36 inch box.

Each of the 8 sets were weighted with 16 pounds, next week I will do them with 30 pounds weighted then switch to depth jumps for 3 weeks.

My next exercise was romanian deadlifts, still felt it a good deal in the lower back. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I bend the knees slightly and concentrate on pushing the hips back.

My top set on these was 280x6, Possibly do 300x6 next week, not sure.

I then only had time for 1 set of hyperextensions. I used a 45 pound dumbell and did 13 repetitions.

Everything felt extremely light, I feel like a beast today! Next lifting will be friday then saturday.

Tomorrow I am doing bjj, hopefully just drilling as my finger is still injured.

----------


## Firstcycle

> I do not know why, but it is really hard to increase the weight on reverse curls.


 Yeah, it's definitely an exercise that is difficult to increase. How much weight do you do on it?



> yea same here i gave up on flat benching all incline for me and yea half of those guys have shitty form and bounce more then a black chicks ass on bet


 Exactly! I see them hump the bar constantly. A buddy of mine claimed he could do 225 17 times, but his third rep was bouncing, I doubt he could pause bench it 5 times, lol.



> yea I feel your pain man I'm 6'3 short guys have it easy when it comes to benching -_-


 Yup, but I saw dwight howard, nearly 7 foot tall, doing 365 or so.

----------


## oldnsedentary

> Yeah, it's definitely an exercise that is difficult to increase. How much weight do you do on it?


 I was cranking out high reps with 65, moderate reps with 75, and when I increased the weight to 85, it felt like I might as well have been lifting all the weights in the gym. I struggled to get 5 reps, then 6. If I recall correctly, I might have gotten 7 yesterday, but man, it has been a struggle.




> Isee them hump the bar constantly. A buddy of mine claimed he could do 225 17 times, but his third rep was bouncing, I doubt he could pause bench it 5 times, lol.
> Yup, but I saw dwight howard, nearly 7 foot tall, doing 365 or so.


 I'm 6 feet tall, did 295 for 7 yesterday, no bouncing, lower it slowly (about 2 seconds). This has always been my favorite exercise, for decades. My left shoulder is aching some today, though. The second and third sets were only 4 reps and 3 reps . . .

----------


## Firstcycle

3-24-2011

Tenth shot today, left glute. Did .8cc instead of 1cc.

Basically 400mg a week for the last 5-6 weeks.

I'm noticing a bit of bloat, going to try .25mg arimidex e3d.

----------


## Firstcycle

> I was cranking out high reps with 65, moderate reps with 75, and when I increased the weight to 85, it felt like I might as well have been lifting all the weights in the gym. I struggled to get 5 reps, then 6. If I recall correctly, I might have gotten 7 yesterday, but man, it has been a struggle.
> 
> 
> I'm 6 feet tall, did 295 for 7 yesterday, no bouncing, lower it slowly (about 2 seconds). This has always been my favorite exercise, for decades. My left shoulder is aching some today, though. The second and third sets were only 4 reps and 3 reps . . .


Powerful benchpress. I hope someday to get to that mark! 

By aching do you mean just deltoid soreness or the muscles and tendons of your rotator cuff ?

----------


## Firstcycle

3-25 DE bench

de bench 190 8 x3

ultra wide paused bench 205x10 220 9 235 x8

lat pulldown 18x10 19x9 19x8 20x6

"scare crow" 35x10 40x8 45x10

db front raise 40x10 45x8 45x10

1/2 dips for triceps. bodyweight 282 + 50x10 +70x8
ez bar curls close grip 115x9 135x10. still felt light.

1 arm smith shrugs 145x15 165x12

----------


## Firstcycle

3-27 11th shot in right glute. 9 shots left!

3-26 ME lower body

box squat 270x2 295x1 305x3

front lunge 45x8 50x6

good morning 185x10 205x9

ez bar reverse curl 95x12 95x12

cable oblique crunch 190x12 210x12 200x10


Tomorrow is max effort upper. going for 295 or 300 pound incline bench!

----------


## Firstcycle

I am starting 10mg of nolvadex a day. Had slight nipple pain but now gone. Also, doing .25mg arimidex every 3 days.

12th shot will be on 3-31. Either left glute or left quad. Weight today was 274, bloat is noticeably lowered.

----------


## Firstcycle

3-28 MAX EFFORT UPPER

45 degree incline bench press. 105x10 145x5 185x3 230x1 for warmups

265x2 easy. 280x1 I struggled, needed help getting past mid point. I rested about 10 mins and tried 290...got it! Rested another 5-6 mins and got 300 pounds on incline bench! I'm so excited.  :Big Grin: 

db floor press for reps paused. 80x18 80x20 whoohoo

tbar rows 4plates+10x10 5px8 5p+35x6

seated power clean 40x10 45x8

zottman curls 60x9 70x7

high pulley cable flyes 70x15 80x14 90x12.



I did not do shrugs as I was exhausted from everything else.

Total calories for the day will be 4,600-5,000, roughly 300g of protein, high carbs.

I am extremely excited for hitting a 300 pound incline bench, it's catching up to my flat bench lol. Next week I will try 3 board bench, not sure what rep exercise to do, I'm thinking decline BB bench, but am open for suggestions. Any good horizontal rowing exercises? I can think of bent barbell rows but nothing else.

----------


## Firstcycle

Bicep pic. I'll try to get more pics up, my phone cam is bad quality. I think that pictures do not do me justice. My arms "looked" much bigger when I was in the 220-230 and lean camp, but they are much bigger now.

Measurements are close, but not exact.

L bicep 19
R bicep 19

Neck 17.5 inches

left calf 18
right calf 18

left quad 30 inches
right quad 30.5

left forearm 15 inches
right forearm 14.5 inches

waist 39.5 inches

Chest was 49 inches I believe a few days ago, didn't get around to measuring it today.

I had a rather large series of meals by the way, about 275 pounds at the moment. Just took 10mg nolvadex .

----------


## Firstcycle

Great workout today! will try to update tonight. I should be able to dunk soon!

----------


## Dominick0221

Good stuff

----------


## Firstcycle

3-31 12th shot in left quad.

Weighing in around 275-277 give or take.

3-30 workout dynamic lower body.

Seated box squat box jumps. I did 6 sets with 30 pounds attached. last set was to a 36 inch box for 2 reps. I feel explosive as hell on these, can't wait until I dunk!

romanian deadlift 245x10 300x6...these felt super light!

back extensions 55sx15 reps

knee raises 25sx20 and 25sx15

Pretty quick workout. Only took 35 minutes.

Tomorrow(4-1) is repetition effort upper, going to try decline barbell for main lift if I get a spotter!

----------


## oldnsedentary

> Powerful benchpress. I hope someday to get to that mark! 
> 
> By aching do you mean just deltoid soreness or the muscles and tendons of your rotator cuff ?


 Down deep, probably rotator cuff, but I found the problem. It was not so much the bench as the dumbell military presses. I cut that out last week, and this week I benched 305 for 5 reps, with no shoulder ache whatsoever.

----------


## vtach12

Been following your progress, very detailed. It seems your protein intake is low for your size?? Shouldn't you be trying for 1.5-2grams per pound of body mass on a cycle?

----------


## Wonder_Juice

Can we expect any pic?

----------


## Firstcycle

4-1 RE upper

decline bench 225x10 245x10 275x7

lat pulldown 15x8 20x8 20x8 20x6

"scare crows" for rotator cuff 50x8 50x8

db front raise 50x8 55x7 60x7

1/2 top dips for triceps bodyweight 275+75x9 +90x8

ez bar close grip curls 125x10 150x9

----------


## Firstcycle

4-2 max effort lower body.

a bit tough today, box squats felt heavy!  :Frown:  !

box squat with pause 245x1 290x2 305x1 320x3

bench stepups 45x8 50x8 55x6

natural glute ham raise bwx12 bw+2.5'sx10 bw+2.5sx10 bodyweight+5's x 5 + 5 reps of bodyweight.

standing ab pulldown 170x16 180x15 180x20
wrist curls pronated full ROM 185x15 205x10 205x10

----------


## Firstcycle

4-3 about to do 13th shot in right quad...wish me luck  :Smilie: 

Tomorrow I am to do 3 board presses...Aiming for around 340-355 for my top set.

----------


## Firstcycle

> Down deep, probably rotator cuff, but I found the problem. It was not so much the bench as the dumbell military presses. I cut that out last week, and this week I benched 305 for 5 reps, with no shoulder ache whatsoever.


 I am glad to hear, keep up the prehab.



> Been following your progress, very detailed. It seems your protein intake is low for your size?? Shouldn't you be trying for 1.5-2grams per pound of body mass on a cycle?


Thank you, possibly. I've always found it difficult though, but I am working on it. Added an extra meal a day of tuna/chicken breast. I'm getting about 300-320g a day now.




> Can we expect any pic?


Yes sir, I have a horrible camera but will try to get gf to take a pic of me in a day or so.

----------


## Firstcycle

I look a bit bloated here, about 280. Traps are coming along nicely, about 20 inch arms here.

After cycle, I think I'll look great at about 240, what do you guys think?

----------


## Firstcycle

I've felt a bit worn down last few days, was actually a bit sick for 3 days so this week I'm cutting volume in half and taking out the dynamic lower body day. Intensity will still be high.

4-4 max effort upper body.

full range of motion flat bench press 95x10 135x5 205x3 235x1

3 board 275x1 305x1 320x1 all easy 340x1 failed 340x1 extremely hard but got and 335x1 not too tough. 300x4 with a slightly closer grip, felt good. (note, 3 board puts me at parallel "in the hole.")

db incline bench for reps. 80sx19

chest supported db row 75sx10 80x11

shoulder machinef lys 170x12
"football" bar skull crushers. 85x8 95x8


That was it, going lower volume. I realize I am having trouble locking out and tricep strength, will keep doing skull crushers as they need a lot of work and will do close grip bench friday as well.

----------


## Firstcycle

Updates.

4-7-11 14th shot in right quad.

4-10-11 15th shot in left glute.

16th shot will be right glute on 4-14-11.

Was staying steady at 275-279 pounds. Today I weighed in at 282. 

I am getting roughly 6,200 calories a day and 350g of protein a day. Started drinking a gallon of 1% milk a day. Doing 10mg of nolvadex a day and still doing light amounts of arimidex (.25-.5 e3d)

Feeling awesome!

Will take new measurements in a day or two.

----------


## Firstcycle

These are my "deload week" workouts.

4-8 repetition upper.

Decline barbell 135x8 205x5 235x1 285x7

pullup bw(275)x9 bw+10x6

bb seated overhead press 165x8

close grip bench 215x8 235x5(not failure)

incline hammer curl full ROM 45x8

high cable reverse fly 40sx12

Good workout.

=======================

4-9 ME lower

tried box squats. got up to 320...failed miserably...sat on box for good minute stuck. then scooted weight behind me and dropped it onto the safety rack...sucked! I believe it was because I've done this exercise for 7 weeks straight without changing, but also because there was no spotter and I was intimidated by the weight. I actually did 320x3 last week with spotter and it felt good.

switched to good mornings 205x2 235x2 255x2(still felt easy)

natural glute ham raise. 5'sx6+4 bodyweight and +7.5 each handx6+3bw

Decent workout. Good mornings felt great. Next week will go heavier and do stepups as well. Then switching to deadlifts then back to box squats.

----------


## Firstcycle

Back to normal week. Weighing in at 282 today! 

4-11 max effort upper.

flat bench press 95x10 135x5 225x1...swithced to 3 board for bench here...275x1 305x1 345x1(PR) 365x1(huge PR) then did 320x3 with a close grip(not failure)

incline db bench 90x12 90x12

chest supported incline db row 80sx9 80sx9 90sx8(big weight for these!)

shoulder machine fly 170x12 180x10

"db rolling skull crusher" 30x10 35x8 35x8 40x8

rope curls not done...will do on dynamic lower body day.

Awesome workout! Trying to figure out what to do next week for max effort movement...perhaps 2 board closer grip?

----------


## dynomutt22

Just keep working man

----------


## Firstcycle

I'll be brief with this as I'm not sure anyone else is reading? If you are please comment so I know I have support to keep this log going!

This is my quad...about 31 inches around.



Weighing in about 284 now. Feeling good. Taking .33 adex e3d. 3 or 4 shots left depending on dosage. Just took 17th shot sunday.

----------


## Firstcycle

4-13 dynamic lower

depth jumps from 12-14 inch box. Did 8 sets of 1-3 reps. Last set was about 36 inches high.

bulgarian split squat 40sx8 45sx6

pullthroughs 190x10 190x10 210x8

bench knee raise 25x15 30x12

cable bar curl strict 160x8 160x8


4-15 repetition upper body

decline bench 225x10 245x8 300x7(felt awesome)

pullup bodyweight(284) x 8 bw x7 bw+25x5

bb seated military 165x9 175x8 205x5

close grip 205x8 215x7 235x6 255x4

incline hammer curl 45x8 50x8 50x8
 
high cable reverse flys 40x12 50x10 60x8



4-16 max effort lower

good mornings 255x2 275x1 285x1 240x5(easy)

stepups 60sx8 65x6

natural GHR bodyweight +10 each handx5 +5bw bw+5x7+5 bodyweight

decline situps 25x10 25x10

----------


## Bigd89

Why don't you take more photos? A leg and a bicep ain't much...

----------


## Firstcycle

4-18 max effort upper body day

close grip bench press to chest and lockout(FULL ROM) 

95x8 135x5 205x3 235x1 275x1 305x1 325x1(easy) 340x1(yes awesome!!!, going for 360 next week) 285x4

db incline bench 90x13 90x13

chest supported db row 80x10 90x9 100x6 100x6

shoulder machine fly 180x12 200x10 210x10

db rolling skull crusher 35x10 40x8 45x8 50x7 45xx8

chest fly high pulley 100x10 100x10 80x12

rope curl silver bar 160x10 170x8 180x8


Brilliant day today! Going for 360 next week on close grip bench! I'm getting close to 405!

----------


## Firstcycle

> Why don't you take more photos? A leg and a bicep ain't much...


Thank you for stopping by. I guess I'm worried about ppl recognizing me. And it's weird to ask someone to take a pic of me lol! 

But I appreciate the comment!

----------


## big_ron

> Thank you for stopping by. I guess I'm worried about ppl recognizing me. And it's weird to ask someone to take a pic of me lol! 
> 
> But I appreciate the comment!


Take it yourself, with a camera with a timer, and then just black out the face before you post.
its better seeing the whole body to judge

----------


## MuttonChop

Definitely keep the post going mate. Don't feel discouraged people don't actually say hello. You will be helping out a lot. But do make sure that at certain points in your log, you break down overall progress from the beginning because it can be a pain in the ass to put together everything.

----------


## Firstcycle

Anyone reading this? I have a new pic...but only if others are reading/interested!

----------


## Bigd89

Of course

----------


## valin

Get those pics up here. I have been following. Nice work to date.

----------


## Kiki

obviously hiding something if after 3 pages only pics are of a bicep and quad lol

----------


## Firstcycle

Just a quick update.

Weight is up to about 294 pounds.

I'm a little fatter than when I started, but not by much considering I am up 43 pounds since beginning cycle.

I'm about to start 3rd week of PCT, so far I am keeping weight and strength.

Maxes of cycle and what I started with

flat bench 300- 385

box squat paused 245-425

incline bench 255x3 - 325

deadlift 405(hurt back) to easy 500(felt like speed work, but dont' want to hurt back maxing)

Side effects were this.

Some bloating, nipples hurt from time to time, but nolvadex and arimidex seemed to alleviate this. 

Oily forehead, some acne on shoulders and bicep.

Overall, great cycle.

When do you guys tend to notice loss of gains on a cycle? Wouldn't 3rd week of PCT be long enough? I figured I'm at the point where the test injections are leaving but I'm still shut down?

----------


## MACHINE5150

great results.. i am sure you will hold most all your weight.. i did on my first cycle.. Your first cycle always gives you the best results.. you need to make sure you adjust your diet for all the new weight you have add and stay on top of that off cycle.. i found running creatine during and after PCT helped as well.

----------


## MACHINE5150

i just read your PCT.. add 100/100/50/50mg clomid to your PCT.. one bottle from AR-R should be sufficient.. they work good together.. also did you run any HCG during cycle or prior to PCT?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Keep going with the updates. Oftentimes people check in, but don't comment.

You have 5,600 views...so people are checking in on your progress.  :Smilie:

----------


## MACHINE5150

> i just read your PCT.. add 100/100/50/50mg clomid to your PCT.. one bottle from AR-R should be sufficient.. they work good together.. also did you run any HCG during cycle or prior to PCT?



or 120/120/60/60 of torem would be even better than clomid.. Ar-R sells all that stuff.. get on it ASAP

----------


## brad1986

> im the same way, i havent done flat bench for over 2 years. i see plenty of guys saying they can bench all this weight and watch em let it bounce off their chest...pussies


hahah yeah thats with everything they either bounce it off the chest or use 2 inch r.o.m

----------

